# Grape Vine



## swalker

We have an abundance of Grape Vine here in AR....I was told this morning that it is great for smoking meat. Has anyone tried it? Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## cajunsmoker

On the same vein SWalker, how about muscadine.  We have a lot of those here in La.  I know South Ark has a lot of them too.  They are basicly a wild grape sooooooooo?


----------



## swalker

Hi Cajunsmoker,
   I am hoping to find someone that has actually tried the grape vine. Just knowing the guys I work with, ya never know whether to believe them or not. They even cut some up and put it in the back of my pick-up this afternoon...Naturally I want to try it if it is a good thing to use...If not, I will stick to the Hickory...Just don't want to ruin a good chunk of meat ya know....
Steve


----------



## cajunsmoker

Yea I hear ya about the work guys.  Just burn a little of it and see what it smells like.  I have always read how grape vines would smoke good meat.  We got muscadine vines down here 3" thick at the base.  I may find some and cut it just to give it  a try myself.


----------



## up in smoke

I have heard grapevine is similiar to soaking wood chips in wineâ€¦that could be a nice thing.
Check this source out, you might find it enlightening.

www.virtualweberbullet.com/woods.html


----------



## swalker

Ok, I hope you do, just for the report if nothing else. Since the guys seem to think this is the way to go, for a sweet smoke, I wil give it a try. I am wanting to do a meatloaf this weekend. So we will see. Hell I will try anything once.  I use mostly Hickory....But do believe we should experiment with others......This has always been a good place for me to learn.....As I am sure it has been for you too!!!
Steve


----------



## bluefrog

I have used grape vine to smoke with and it is very good. Try it you'll like it!

Scott


----------



## swalker

Hi Scott,
   Thanks for the information. I will give it a try. My ole buddy Dan, from work really came through for me yesterday. He cuts wood and I asked him to get me some hickory and grapevine. He brought me of each. Yaaahoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## ultramag

If he is anything like my 'ol buddies he is gonna expect to eat now. :shock: Did he tell ya how hungry cuttin all that wood made him. :D


----------



## smokey steve

I did 2 6 lb chickens with the grape I bought from The Smoking Meat Store and I was very disappointed. The meat was juicy but very bland on the smoke, like it wasnt even there :(  I used the whole bag over the 3.5 hours I smoked the chickens so I was kinda ticked off...lol. I think I will stick with my usual cherry or apple mixed with oak or hickory any combo of those works great for me :D 

Just my opinion :) 

Smokey Steve


----------



## cheech

My brother in law has done some cornish hens withe the grape vines and it was pretty good. I still like hickory better


----------



## gunslinger

I have used grape vine too. The first time it was like I just used oak. But I tried it with unseasoned grape vine and is was great. You have to get it while it's still pretty fresh as it seems to loose any flavoring as it gets old. It also took a lot of it to get the flavor. I don't know if I would compare it to wine, but it was very good and I will do it again.


----------



## roger harry

I am going to try the wild grape smoking wood tomorrow.  Usually I use Hickory, Pecan, Maple and some Mesquite which personally I think is a little bit too strong but my wife likes it. It will be interesting to see how everybody likes the ribs smoked with wild grape vine without me telling them what I used.  Sorta sneaky, right!.  Couple days ago while Morel Mushroom hunting, I found a tree with a large wild grape going up the tree, probably 3" in diameter which is large for around here. I will be doing some sawing later on to get that grape vine if I like it after tomorrow on the baby back ribs.  I usually buy my ribs at Aldi's as they have never been frozen and always have a fresh smell to them. The membrane always peals easily.


----------

